# TRA-66 : Aspheric lens Flashlight 150,000+ lux



## Luminater (Apr 3, 2011)

*TRA-66 *

T = *T*hrow
R = X*R*-E
A = *A*spheric Lens
66 = Aspheric Lens Diameter



*Spec*

LED = XR-E EZ900
Driver = 1.2 A
Baterry = 2*18650 or 2*26650 
Lens = 66 mm Aspheric lens
Switch = Forward Click 5A+
Throw = 150,000 lux, 774 Meters @ 0.25 lux
Runtime = 3-4 Hours





Size with TK35








All parts







XR-E EZ900 and GITD







GITD








Tail parts and Do It Myself Lanyard 








Forward Click







Aspheric Lens










4 Flashlights TRA-66 , TMA-66 , TMR-73 , TK35










TRA-66







TMA-66?








TMR-73?







Fenix TK35


















Long distance total about 750 meters







TRA-66 150,000+ lux
















My measurement : Raw from lux meter after turn on 1 minute.

*TRA-66

@ 3.5 meters
12520 lux = 153370 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 9700 lux = 155200 lux
2. 9530 lux = 152480 lux* 




*TMA-66 *

@ 4 meters

6420 = 102700 lux
6380 = 102080 lux




*TMR-73*

@ 4 meters
5160 = 82560 lux
5150 = 82400 lux




*MagLite SST-50*

@ 2 meters
1. 1082 lux = 43280 lux
2. 1071 lux = 42840 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 2740 lux = 43840 lux
2. 2680 lux = 42880 lux



*
TK35*

@ 3.5 meters
2035 lux = 24928 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 1567 lux = 25072 lux
2. 1572 lux = 25152 lux





*ITP SA2 XP-E R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 239 lux = 3824 lux
2. 232 lux = 3712 lux



*EagleTac M2XC4 3*R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 1452 lux = 23232 lux
2. 1423 lux = 22768 lux


Review TMR-73 SMO Reflector Flashlight 82,000+ lux
Review TMA-66 : XM-L Aspheric lens Flashlight 100,000+ lux


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a laser!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 4, 2011)

First all, 

It's nice to see some fresh approaches on making aspharic throwers! 

This reminds me of my Franken Mag Jr, where I first used the 66mm DX lens with R2 & got ~150K lux @ 1 meter: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?288704-Mag-Dragon-Jr.-150-000Lux-compact-super-thrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID

Can I assume you used the DX 66mm lens with R2 on the TRA-66? The DX 66 is a great lens for the money. Where did you get the Switch section of the flashlight? Did you make it?

I would suggest measuring 10 meter lux for your [email protected] conversion.
For the Aspheric set-up >100K lux, the beam might not have been matured at shorter distances which will affect lux readings. 

Also, would be helpful if you share on what lux meters you used & if there's any corrections applied to the readings.

Your numbers are exactly what I would expect with such set-up, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Walterk (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice ! 
Like the measurements and beamshots as well!


----------



## easilyled (Apr 4, 2011)

What does the M in TMA stand for? MCE?

EDIT: I see in another post that its X*M*-L


----------



## Luminater (Apr 4, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> First all,
> 
> It's nice to see some fresh approaches on making aspharic throwers!
> 
> ...


 
Thank ma_sha1 , I read your threads too ^_^

Yes, They are 66mm lens , XR-E R2 and lux meter from DX, Forward click switch only avaiable in my country, handle 125 V 3A and 12V 5A+.

For 10 meters lux readings I will measure it for next time.



By the way when I set focus for 4 meters [email protected] meter about 160,000 - 170,000 , for infinity focus [email protected] about 130,000 - 150,000.

My Alu heatsink base It can focusable ^_^


----------



## Luminater (Apr 4, 2011)

easilyled said:


> What does the M in TMA stand for? MCE?
> 
> EDIT: I see in another post that its X*M*-L


 
M = Only XM-L , cause MC-E is not good for make a thrower ^_^


----------



## bibihang (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicely built! I'm curious how did you adjust the focal point when installing the aspheric lens in it?


----------



## nikosb (Jul 3, 2015)

How is the quality of the aspheric lens and where did you buy it from?


----------

